# Celtic Knots



## cabomhn (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I've seen a few pictures at the top of the introduction section of the forum, along with other places of some really interesting celtic knots. 

I was wondering if any of you guys knew of a good tutorial on how to make them or would be willing to give me a basic run down of how they are made. They look really interesting and it would be awesome to learn. Thanks!


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 12, 2012)

There was a good one posted here not too long ago.... Have to search a little to find it, but it explained the process pretty well.
I agree they're cool


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 12, 2012)

Missus Rebuild said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I've seen a few pictures at the top of the introduction section of the forum, along with other places of some really interesting celtic knots.
> ...



Someone from our own site actually posted this a little while ago...

Celtic Knot 

And another:

Looks pretty straightforward. Think I might have to give these a try on one of the pepper mills I have coming up! :i_dunno:


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 12, 2012)

Celtic knots are pretty straight forward. They can get complex but a basic knot is just four cuts. If you wanna get more complex then you need to start with a round blank and your cuts have to be indexed.

Basically, take a 4 sided blank of equal dimensions on every side. You cut an angle(can be pretty much any angle you want) and fill the kerf. Let dry. Rotate the blank and repeat. To get the best intersections, cut the direct opisite side second, then the next two opposing sides. Your cuts will be sides 1,3,2,4.

A couple points that are real important, even if you decide to cut all the way through your blank, you must fill the kerf with the exact same thickness material as the kerf. If its thicker or thinner than the kerf, your intersecting lines will not be aligned properly. Also, once your blank is complete, any drilling must be perfectly centered otherwise your knot will be larger on one side than the other.

I know this post probably sounds confusing or dosnt even make sence at all. I have a couple celtic knot pens that I have to do by the weekend so I'll try and remember to take pics and do a litle tutorial. Theres a couple ways that I tackle it so I'll take pics of both.


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 12, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I'll try and remember to take pics and do a litle tutorial. Theres a couple ways that I tackle it so I'll take pics of both.



Would love to see more


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 12, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Celtic knots are pretty straight forward. They can get complex but a basic knot is just four cuts. If you wanna get more complex then you need to start with a round blank and your cuts have to be indexed.
> 
> Basically, take a 4 sided blank of equal dimensions on every side. You cut an angle(can be pretty much any angle you want) and fill the kerf. Let dry. Rotate the blank and repeat. To get the best intersections, cut the direct opisite side second, then the next two opposing sides. Your cuts will be sides 1,3,2,4.
> 
> ...



That would be awesome and MUCH appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 20, 2012)

I havnt forgot about you guys. I injured my back on Fri and havnt been off the couch since. Feeling a little better everyday. Hopefully I can make it to the shop by this weekend.


----------

